# Anyone using a Flanger?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the flange effect in my small but mighty vox da-5 has convinced me that i need to add a flanger to my already over-crowded pedalboard, which already has a chorus and a tremolo.

should i get the mxr flanger?

should i be looking at another brand?

should i sell the chorus and trem and buy a modulation modeler like the (oh-so-reliable) line six mm-4?

thanks, in advance!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

The EH Electric Mistress is one I've always liked-a little more subtle than the MXR.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I use the Ibanez CF7. I don't like it though.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're looking for just a flanger, get the MXR. It's cheap and it sounds great. There's nothing else there like it.

If you're looking for something with chorus, trem & flange, the Line6 modeler is decent. The MXR flange emulation is pretty good, but again, it's no match for the real thing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

BrownID said:


> If you're looking for just a flanger, get the MXR. It's cheap and it sounds great. There's nothing else there like it.QUOTE]
> 
> ...i took a used mxr flanger home for the night, but it seems to have lost its mojo. it sounded like it was barely there, on every setting that i tried. i may go back to the store and see if they will sell it cheap, then see if i can find someone to fix it.
> 
> its an older, grey model, with an attached ac cord - no battery or wall wart option.


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

i have a cheap thing i talked the guy down to $60 from 100... i guess he really didnt want it. its fun sometimes, ill use it for solos sometimes or just for accenting little things, it seems to add a nice bit of bite but sometimes it gets really trebly, or it distorts the pitch so much vocals can be screwed up. its a decent effect that i use, mostly my only modulation.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe sell the chorus and look into a Choralflange?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you can find an ADA Flanger I'd recommend you try it.


I've used the Electro Harmonix, MXR and Boss models and all work well but the ADA is better than all of them in my opinion.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Best Flanger I have used is the foxrox TZF. Amazing pedal!!! It is pricy but well worth it if you love flange.

In vintage gear, I favour the ADA and the MXR. Both are excellent.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah...Hi David!!! :wave: 

It's Scott here. Just signed up today.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Oh yeah...Hi David!!! :wave:
> It's Scott here. Just signed up today.


...hey, brother! can't wait for the Tri-AC to arrive!

cheers!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...hey, brother! can't wait for the Tri-AC to arrive!
> 
> cheers!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:



It should be there today, I would think. Let me know how it works out with your rig. :food-smiley-004:


----------

